# $1200-1500 budget, first road bike



## bigsteve3570 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a cross country mountain bike rider looking to start racing and doing events on the road in unison with my mtb races. The problem is that I have absolutely no idea where to start.... I don't know what components to look for and what not. Can anyone reccommend me the best bang for the buck? Preferably from Giant, specialized, and cannondale(edit: also trek is fine) since that's mostly what the LBS' carry around here.

It may seem like i'm lazy, but i've honestly tried doing research on this and i'm afraid i'll make a terrible purchase (sorta feels like how it felt when I first looked to purchase an xc bike ).

Please, nothing higher than $1500.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Forn that price, well you have a few choices. For me, I am going to 
but a Le Champion CF from bikesdirect. Price $1499.00. Its a carbon
package, Ultegra Group, and its a comfy ride, not all bent over when 
it comes to your riding position, but not like a Hybred
When I do it, it will be the second bike I will be buying from them.
Yes I am a happy camper when it comes to them. I do not make
a lot of money so I do want the most bang for my buck.


----------



## bigsteve3570 (Jun 18, 2009)

dan5472 said:


> Forn that price, well you have a few choices. For me, I am going to
> but a Le Champion CF from bikesdirect. Price $1499.00. Its a carbon
> package, Ultegra Group, and its a comfy ride, not all bent over when
> it comes to your riding position, but not like a Hybred
> ...


Does bikesdirect ship to Canada? Also, like I said, i'm unfamiliar with Road bike parts. So, what you listed doesn't spark a light. Thanks though.


----------



## subie (Feb 21, 2010)

Check craigslist. You can get a great deal if you check enough, then take it to a shop to get fitted with left over cash. Where in Canada are you?


----------



## bigsteve3570 (Jun 18, 2009)

subie said:


> Check craigslist. You can get a great deal if you check enough, then take it to a shop to get fitted with left over cash. Where in Canada are you?


Mississauga, Ontario; near Toronto. But, I still wouldn't mind some more reccommendations.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bigsteve3570 said:


> I'm a cross country mountain bike rider looking to start racing and doing events on the road in unison with my mtb races. The problem is that I have absolutely no idea where to start.... I don't know what components to look for and what not. Can anyone reccommend me the best bang for the buck? Preferably from Giant, specialized, and cannondale(edit: also trek is fine) since that's mostly what the LBS' carry around here.
> 
> It may seem like i'm lazy, but i've honestly tried doing research on this and i'm afraid i'll make a terrible purchase (sorta feels like how it felt when I first looked to purchase an xc bike ).
> 
> ...


As has been posted here numerous times, fit matters most, so I suggest that you visit reputable LBS's, discuss your cycling background, general fitness, types of riding you'll be doing and long term goals. The reputable shops will consider that info, maybe ask some questions (they'll at least need to know price range) and then size/ fit you to some bikes before test rides. 

The test rides are important because they help you determine your preferences for fit, ride and handling. Being your first road bike, you might think you won't know those things, but after a short time with a few bikes, those preferences will come through.

Some choices would include:
Specialized Allez/ Secteur
Giant TCR/ DEFY
Jamis Ventura line
C'dale CAAD9/ Synapse 
And there are others. Where there is a separator, the first model has 'racier' geo (more aggressive riding position) the second is the manufacturers 'relaxed' geo model (slightly more upright riding position.

One last thought re: online 'stores'. You can most likely get higher end components for the same general price that LBS's offer, but keep in mind that generally the framesets (and _some_ components) are not on a par quality-wise. Also, the online options offer no real sizing assistance, no final assembly (you or your LBS will have to do that), no tune ups or subsequent tweaks to fit that the LBS's do. Also, if ever there's a warranty issue, they'll require that you send the bike back (your expense), whereas LBS's will work through the factory rep - at no charge to you.


----------



## bigsteve3570 (Jun 18, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> As has been posted here numerous times, fit matters most, so I suggest that you visit reputable LBS's, discuss your cycling background, general fitness, types of riding you'll be doing and long term goals. The reputable shops will consider that info, maybe ask some questions (they'll at least need to know price range) and then size/ fit you to some bikes before test rides.
> 
> The test rides are important because they help you determine your preferences for fit, ride and handling. Being your first road bike, you might think you won't know those things, but after a short time with a few bikes, those preferences will come through.
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you. Most of the information you've given me I already know. I've been into the XC scene for the last 3 years. My question was specifically about what bike to buy for that price range. The list is nice, but i'm wondering WHICH one is the best bang for the buck? I just want the cheapest entry level race rig.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bigsteve3570 said:


> Yes, thank you. Most of the information you've given me I already know. I've been into the XC scene for the last 3 years. My question was specifically about what bike to buy for that price range. The list is nice, but i'm wondering WHICH one is the best bang for the buck? I just want the cheapest entry level race rig.


Not trying to be critical, but the list I provided (and there are others) are IMO ALL good candidates given your intended uses and worth a look. If I provided you with only one choice because it worked for me, I wouldn't be providing you with ALL of the options, then leave the final choice to the one that's going to ride the bike. You.

Subtle changes in geometry, component design/ placement and other factors can influence the fit and feel of a bike. That given, it's best that you experience those variables (between makes/ models) for yourself.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

One afterthought. My responses put an emphasis on fit, because no matter the components, the better you fit and feel on a bike, the more you'll enjoy it and keep riding - hopefully pain free. 

If your concern is that you're entering into this blind and want to know what bike is spec'd better than another, I will offer that in this price range all the major brands are very competitive, so there's no clear cut better/ worse choice 'gear- wise'. So the goal is to find the one bike that fits/ feels rides and handles the way you like. At around $1,300 or so, most of the bikes will be equipped with Shimano 105, a bullet proof, race worthy group. The Giant TCR (I think) will have Tiagra.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

CAAD9 5 would be my choice assuming fit was a given across the board.

As far as I know it's by far the most race proven frame in that price range.

One problem though......racing on the stock wheels with the CAAD9 5 would be very far below ideal. Though, that's probably the case with all the stock wheels on sub $1500 bikes.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Felt F75


----------



## PoorB (Jan 29, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Specialized Allez/ Secteur
> Giant TCR/ DEFY
> Jamis Ventura line
> C'dale CAAD9/ Synapse


I believe his point is that ALL the bikes listed are very equal in value/performance. I am in the middle of a very similar search as you and in a given price range the bikes from major makers are VERY similar. The major difference will be in how they feel when they are under you. 

As you ride trail you start to figure out what you want, which is often determined from the kind or trail you ride and how your components work but probably how you feel while riding the bike. Does it handle the way you like, is the cockpit too compressed, do you loose traction when climbing, etc. You could sit on a trainer in a shop and fit a mountain ride but it would probably,(probably) be useless because you are so rarely in that same position when riding trail. On a road bike it is a bit different. So the advice to get a good fit at a shop is like what you would normally do when you hit the trail just to dial in fit. I sometimes switch out parts after each lap just to get a feel for the difference, takes a while to dial in a ride just so. On a road bike a big portion of that can be done in the bike shop and hopefully save you a lot of time and money. You may not like the bike after the first 100 miles but at least you should know that it's because you don't like the bike, (geo or whatever) not because the fit is wrong. 

So go to the shops around you, see if you can't get a ride, a real ride in on each bike on your list and see how they work out is the advice they are giving you because if you had 10 bikes in this price range sitting in front of you now the only real difference would be how each one feels to you when you ride it.

If I missed something here someone please correct my mistakes.


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

Cannondale CAAD9 4 or 5, great frame, great components. I can't remember where these two priced, but I think it was on either side of 1500.

[Born in Hamilton, grew up in Grimsby, now in US - have you been to Brant Cycle in Burlington..on Brant Street?]


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Tommy Walker said:


> Felt F75


+1. I'm surprised that this bike didn't make it on the list above. It's consistently received good reviewsby nearly every bike mag and consumer review mag for years. The F75 retails just around $1500 but I've met a few people who were able to get one for lower prices (as low as $1250) due to the economy. They are aluminum with carbon seatstays and full carbon fork and Shimano 105 gearing. Mavic CXP22 wheels are what the F75 comes with and eventhough they are pretty decent wheels, you'll have enough money to upgrade your wheelset if you desire. Still fit is important. Also, besides the F75, the C-Dale CAAD 9 would be my next choice. You're talking about a true thoroughbred racing frame with a CAAD.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

PoorB said:


> I believe his point is that ALL the bikes listed are very equal in value/performance. I am in the middle of a very similar search as you and in a given price range the bikes from major makers are VERY similar. The major difference will be in how they feel when they are under you.
> 
> As you ride trail you start to figure out what you want, which is often determined from the kind or trail you ride and how your components work but probably how you feel while riding the bike. Does it handle the way you like, is the cockpit too compressed, do you loose traction when climbing, etc. You could sit on a trainer in a shop and fit a mountain ride but it would probably,(probably) be useless because you are so rarely in that same position when riding trail. On a road bike it is a bit different. So the advice to get a good fit at a shop is like what you would normally do when you hit the trail just to dial in fit. I sometimes switch out parts after each lap just to get a feel for the difference, takes a while to dial in a ride just so. On a road bike a big portion of that can be done in the bike shop and hopefully save you a lot of time and money. You may not like the bike after the first 100 miles but at least you should know that it's because you don't like the bike, (geo or whatever) not because the fit is wrong.
> 
> ...


IMO there's nothing to correct. You explained it pretty near perfectly!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

terbennett said:


> +1.* I'm surprised that this bike didn't make it on the list above. *It's consistently received good reviewsby nearly every bike mag and consumer review mag for years. The F75 retails just around $1500 but I've met a few people who were able to get one for lower prices (as low as $1250) due to the economy. They are aluminum with carbon seatstays and full carbon fork and Shimano 105 gearing. Mavic CXP22 wheels are what the F75 comes with and eventhough they are pretty decent wheels, you'll have enough money to upgrade your wheelset if you desire. Still fit is important. Also, besides the F75, the C-Dale CAAD 9 would be my next choice. You're talking about a true thoroughbred racing frame with a CAAD.


I agree that the Felt 'F' (and even 'Z') series are worth a look. I did say _some choices_, so my list was by no means all inclusive, rather, a sampling of what's available from the larger manufacturers, because the OP mentioned a few of the biggies at the start of the thread. Well, the Jamis might be a stretch in that regard, but it came to mind so I included it.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

if i had fifteen hundred bucks to spend on a new road bike and all things being equal, i would not hesitate to purchase (again) the felt 75. pound for pound there is no competition. period.

compact 105, best, and i mean BEST frame in class, light aluminum, carbon fork and stays, wheels ok, switch em out later if and when you have the time and money, terbennett has it right. ask anyone who owns one, the 75 rocks. period. 

dont get me wrong i love my specialized allez elite,,,it is sporty, has zip and pickup. trek 2, cadd nine, nice bikes, but you dont get the same spec for the money, i dont think giant defy really hangs with the 75 at the end of the day either. tcr is dynamite equipment, but it should be, it costs more. in most cases, a LOT more than the one and a half bucks for the 75. plus, felt, if you read the reviews, makes better frame in the category--again, more bang for the buck, nothing gets cheaped out in the package, right off the floor, you get a formidable, top to bottom, race ready machine. 

and it kinda goes on and on and on... for my money comes down to specialized allez elite (ELITE, pas le secteur mon ami), and the felt 75. i have been in your boat. faced with your choice, these were the two it came down to. and eventually i wound up getting them both, love em both to death. but imo the 75 is, pound for pound, the better bike.

try one on for yourself and see....


----------



## bigsteve3570 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks, everyone for the input. It is pretty heartening to hear that I won't have to worry much at all about the components of the similiarly priced bikes. I can dig straight into the geometry of each bike and how they handle.

Very helpful. I'll be looking at the bikes most people mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Do not know if they ship to Canada. You can email them from there
website bikesdirect.com. You should hear back from them within 24 hours.
Ultegra is a shade bit under their Top Shelf Dura Ace line and a step
or two above their other drive train groups. General Statment.


----------



## bigsteve3570 (Jun 18, 2009)

easyridernyc said:


> if i had fifteen hundred bucks to spend on a new road bike and all things being equal, i would not hesitate to purchase (again) the felt 75. pound for pound there is no competition. period.
> 
> compact 105, best, and i mean BEST frame in class, light aluminum, carbon fork and stays, wheels ok, switch em out later if and when you have the time and money, terbennett has it right. ask anyone who owns one, the 75 rocks. period.
> 
> ...


Prior to this I never heard about this bike before, but after reading some detailed reviews and comparing the specs of this bike to the caad9/allez, I am quite impressed. I ruled out the allez off the bat as it didn't look aggressive enough for my taste. The felt looks really nice and seems to strike a "jack of all trades" look. 

Now I just need to find a dealer around here that's close enough that sells Felt.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bigsteve3570 said:


> Prior to this I never heard about this bike before, but after reading some detailed reviews and comparing the specs of this bike to the caad9/allez, I am quite impressed. I ruled out the allez off the bat as it didn't look aggressive enough for my taste. The felt looks really nice and seems to strike a "jack of all trades" look.
> 
> Now I just need to find a dealer around here that's close enough that sells Felt.


A couple of thoughts.

There's nothing wrong with researching, comparing specs, reading reviews and garnering opinions here on the forum and in LBS's, but I suggest against ruling out a bike because of a potentially minor issue. Except for the bikes sold solely online, most of the bikes mentioned are IMO, at least worth a look and (more importantly) a test ride. IME more times than not, when doing so, preconceived notions are replaced with the reality of finding the bike that really does fit/ feel ride and handle the way you prefer.

Bottom line, looks/ aesthetics matter, but fit (should) trump all.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't believe BD will ship to Canada, but I bought a bike from them, had it shipped to a US address, and brought it across the border myself. 

I think the OP will find that Canadian prices for complete bikes in Canadian Bike shops will be considerably higher than what you can find in the US. 

steve, I will be interested in hearing about how your purchase experience works out.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Another option is...*

...Randall Scott cycles. I got a Tomasso Mondiale from them. Aluminum, but a really sweet bike, carbon fork, and all Ultegra...for about $950. I'm lucky because there is an RS cycles right here in Boulder, so I could get fitted right. 

Performance has a million outlets, and they always have something decent such as the following:

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1073180_-1_1508500_20000_1508502

Personally, I think you can spend around a grand and do just fine...


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't ignore the Trec 2.1 or 2.3. Both can be found in your price range.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Trek2.3 said:


> Don't ignore the *Trec* 2.1 or 2.3. Both can be found in your price range.


Sorry, but I find this particular typo amusing.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

keep an eye out for a good used bike. I bought my LeMond on Ebay for less than $1000. SOme people like new but my feeling is you can get something higher end by getting something a year or two old.


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

there's a Scott Addict on ebay used within you range. go buy it immediately :thumbsup:


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

Another vote for CAAD 9. 

I enjoy mine.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

that fuji roubaix at performance is a good call if you are looking to save and get in closer to the 12 (1000 plus tax and pedals = 12) than the 15. the tiagra shifters are probably not 105. maybe not even close--i think the complaints about the nine speed balking on the rear derailleur may be valid. i personally rode with/witnessed a big guy, real solid athlete, perfectly set up, but having trouble getting in to the right gear at the bottom of the hill on the way up to the top. which sucks. could always contemplate buying the 105 nine speed shifter to match the derailleur, i guess, but problem is shimano doesn't make the 105 nine anymore, its all ten speed, except, of course, the tiagra. which, like i say, and depending on who you talk to, a lot of people dont seem to think is as good as advertised. 

the thing about the felt 75 is that it is 105 through and through, the compact package is sweet man. the shifting is just so reliable, so smooth, makes it easier, sometimes, much easier, to manage uphill ascents. personally, i think i was lucky to find the bike at the right price, i think someone above mentioned he, too, found one at closer to a g than the msrp 1500. i've seen a few marked down to 1400 for '09's, 1500 for the 0-10's but that's about it. still that's where my focus would be...i'd be looking for my size at around a g. 1100 if prices wont come down, i'd still pull the trigger at 13 or 14. keep looking, its out there for you dood...


----------

